# Pro's and Con's of A a4 Bi-Turbo



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

maintenance, gas milage, problems, Ect.?????? :thumbup: :thumbdown:
Anything I should know
2001-2005


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Didn't the S4 have a bi-turbo? Not A4?


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*yep*

my bad


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*so*

any prblems ?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Most Audi's of that generation seem to have a good amount of problems. The model number for that S4 is the b6. I myself don't have experience with that s4, but if you do a quick internet search on "b6 audi s4 reliability" lots of forums and surveys pop up with some good info: 

I myself found this survey which seems useful: http://www.truedelta.com/Audi-A4/reliability-7

This forum from audizine also seemed interesting and had lots of owners with input: http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2579419

If you post this question in the "b6 a4" section on fortitude you will find people with years of experience with that car and they may be able to help more. But for a broader idea of what general problems are I recommend an internet search so you can get a lot more info quickly.

I hope I helped a little :wave:


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

The bi-turbo S4 is the b5 not the b6 and it was only built up until 2002. So what exactly is it that you are looking for? A bi-turbo? S4? A4?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

jericks2 said:


> The bi-turbo S4 is the b5 not the b6 and it was only built up until 2002. So what exactly is it that you are looking for? A bi-turbo? S4? A4?


This is correct, my mistake. I can't believe the bi turbo is that old now. Hard to believe it was that many models ago.

Still, you can do an Internet search in the same fashion.


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*bi turbo*

tryin to get Idea's for my next car


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*New Car*

can't afford an SUV or an Allroad
I saw a imola yellow a4 savant for sale that caught my I 
Drop one of those would look sick and not too many out there gonna look like mine if I get one,and plenty of room for a sub set up


----------



## TropicJoe (Jul 19, 2006)

*Avant*

not savant lol


----------

